# Clownfish Question??



## MPRINCE (Aug 18, 2007)

Hello all, 
I am new to maintaining a saltwater tank and have recieved a 55 gallon tank in the last two weeks, I started with 5 Chromis and everything seems fine so today I recieved 2 clownfish as a gift. I was told that they came from Petco and that the tank that they came from had a fish that looked to have been dead for a while. Is there any chance that these fish could be infected with a disease that could not only harm them but compromise the whole tank? One of the fish every now and then turns to his side and shakes really fast, this does not seem normal right?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Any fish coming from Petco can easily be covered in parasites. It is typical to quarantine new fish. Some people will freshwater dip their salt arrivals as the fish will tend to shed their slime coat. Doing so causes a lot of stress upon the animal and other weaknesses may appear. In the future it is much more advisable to purchase from a known quality fish store that specializes in tropical and marine fish. They have the knowledge and time to give the proper care to their charges and most will refuse to sell sick or damaged animals.


----------

